# Review of Eclipse ANV 5435 repost



## yogibear458 (Nov 22, 2002)

screwed up on the urls....

I thought I'd do a mini review of the Eclipse AVN5435 that I recently installed in my 04 GTI 1.8T. (I didn't do the installation myself… it took the pros 8 hours (2 installers x 4hrs) to complete the job. In addition to the head unit, I also have:
Alpine SPX 177R component speakers for the front,
Eclipse PA5532 power amp (50w x 4 @4ohms RMS plus a sub output of 200w 4ohms RMS), 
10" Image Dynamics in sealed enclosure
Eclipse 5083 8disc cd changer.
Sound proofing on the doors and rear quarter panels and spare tires well.
The most time consuming part of the install was connecting the GPS antenna behind the instrument cluster so the GPS antenna is out sight. Also, the head unit has to tap into speed sending unit so that it can use its gyro and the actual speed to track even when GPS signal is lost. The installers had to remove most of the dash.
For the Alpine speakers the head installer used a tape measure to determine the relative distance between the speakers and the driver so he could set the correct jumper settings on the cross-over for proper delays. 








[URL]http://meguiarsonline.com/gallery/data/500/1939Resize_of_DSC_0608-med.JPG[/IMG[/URL]]
The CD changer goes into the OEM CD changer location. 
[IMG]http://meguiarsonline.com/gallery/data/500/1939Resize_of_DSC_0612-med.JPG
[URL]http://meguiarsonline.com/gallery/data/500/1939Resize_of_DSC_0609-med.JPG[/IMG[/URL]]
Likes
Alpine speakers are smooth and imaging is excellent. 
Double DIN look is neat …almost OEM except the buttons backlight is green. If they were red to match the rest that would be fantastic.
Street level map coverage is excellent for Canada. It accepted all the way points that I have in my Garmin Quest GPS. And a number of waypoints are in Stellarton, Nova Scotia… a tiny little town. This is a big plus as other Navtech OEM Nav units have BC and Ontario street level coverage only. (info from Navtech website). 
High speed graphic engine. Map redraw and screen to screen switching is very fast. Faster than Pioneer AVIC N1/D1. However, graphic processing speed is significantly reduced when playing MP3s. 
Frequency response down to 20hz - tested with a tone generator disc and Radio Shack sound level meter ! 

Dislikes
Major dislike - unit is powered off when ignition is off even when key is still in. (according to the installer, this is because the VW OEM gets ignite on/off info from a digital line and there's no real power off button for the head unit.) The PWR button only turns of the audio section of the unit. The NAV section stays on. 
Control buttons are too small. I wish there's a rotary volume dial. The manual says its compatible with steering wheel volume control if so equipped. But I don't have steering wheel vol controls.
No speed sensitive volume control (ie. Volume goes up with speed)
Displays on 8 chars for MP3 song title from song selection screen (Mp3 tag info is displayed correctly)
Slow response when playing MP3
6 FM & 6AM preset stations only 
Some screen shots:
[IMG]http://meguiarsonline.com/gallery/data/500/1939Resize_of_DSC_0598-med.JPG









MP3 Control panel









You can set the voice route guidance volume and set speed sensitive volume control for the voice guidance only!!! No such control for music volume!!









3 routes are calculated for each destination, you pick one then turn by turn info is generated








turn by turn list








YOU CAN DO SPLIT SCREEN WITH DIFFERENT MAP SCALE








During actual route guiding, the intersection is displayed on the right split screen indicating your turn.

























One touch listening position optimization 









OVERALL Impression
An expensive unit lacking some features that I like e.g. speed adaptive volume adjustment, rotary volume dial.
Great smooth sound and incredible image. Bass is not over cooked after switching from open port to sealed box enclosure. 
Hope this provides some useful info for those thinking of getting this unit.


----------



## yogibear458 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Review of Eclipse ANV 5435 repost (yogibear458)*

Picture of the amp and sub..


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Review of Eclipse ANV 5435 repost (yogibear458)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Review of Eclipse ANV 5435 repost (Technicalwonder)*

Check out this "radio on until door is open"...
I haven't tried it yet, but it looks like it might do the trick.
http://www.the12volt.com/relays/page5.asp#drto


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Review of Eclipse ANV 5435 repost (yogibear458)*

i am planning on getting the ANV5435 as well, thats kind of disappointing about the HU only displaying 8 characters of them mp3 name...
other than that it seems like a pretty solid unit.
another idea you could do so that the unit stay on till you open the door is pick up the 12v power souce that goes to the sunroof controls because with the car shut off and the key out of the ignition, you can still opperate the sunroof untill you open the doors.


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Review of Eclipse ANV 5435 repost (kleckers69)*

Nice review.








I just checked this unit out at the local shop after they installed one in a SUV. I was going to do the Alpine Navi with seperate flip out monitor but after seeing this unit I think I will go with the Eclipse instead. There are several things a like about the Alpine alot better but considering the Alpine setup is about $3200, the 5435 is a way better deal at almost half the cost.


----------



## yogibear458 (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: Review of Eclipse ANV 5435 repost (jedimindcontrol)*

Pioneer has a AVIC D1 - with the same functionality as N2 but in a double din form factor. The Alpine touch feedback is neat but there's limited street level coverage for Canada.
I saw the Pioneer D1 in an autoshow but there's no firm release date so I went for the Eclipse. I was told that the D1 software is the same as N2 so no dvd movies while driving. Not that is an important factor for me since I dont play movies in the car!! at least not yet. 
Here's a picture I took at the show...








One major issue I have with these units, (Alpine, Pioneer and Eclipse and OEM) is that you can't pre plan a route and then download to the nav and have it to give turn by turn guidance. A few models have a feature to setup a route on the internet and then you transfer the route to the nav. But if you miss a turn, you are out of luck, the nav wont re-calculate and put you back on course.
I heard in Europe, people could setup the routes on the internet and then the routes are sent by BMW to their in car nav unit. 
I use a portable Garmin GPS (Quest) which can both calculate a route on its own or take one from the PC (via USB). And if you miss a turn, it will recalculate on the fly to get you back to your route.


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Review of Eclipse ANV 5435 repost (yogibear458)*

The new avn is awesome......
Just upgraded to this one from last years 2V one......and it really solved the problem with the signal. 
Another nice improvement is eclipse finally added the reverse wire auto rev.cam feature that it lacked on last years model.
And the new avn coming out in a few months is even better. Will have an onboard harddrive (now you will be able to play dvd's and have navi







) and memstick. So the pre set routes will be able to be preset on your comp...and then just load it to the avn via memstick.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

It's an enhanced version of the nav system used in Toyota and Lexus .... (with more features)
I don't know about the aftermarket one, but the auto-reroute, a lot of times, the way it works is, if you make a serious detour it it directs you back to the original instructions -- not a total recalculation where sometimes there is a better route.


----------



## my_GTI-02 (Jan 5, 2005)

hey bro can you give me your email...or can you email me witht the jumper settings on the cross overs....i have the same components. thanks a bunch man....


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (my_GTI-02)*

yikes... 8 hours of labor...







.... sounds a little over hte top to me..... probably could have got it done for less.... sweet setup though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also do you know if hte trim piece arround it is what came w/ it... or if its something they had to fabricate?


----------

